# Where to find temperature test strips?



## gc890 (Sep 20, 2007)

Subject line says it all.


----------



## gc890 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have an IR gun but it doesn't give an accurate reading since the plate is unpainted aluminum (I assume).


----------



## Diver86 (Dec 6, 2006)

*That shouldn't make any difference. These are non-contact infrared guns.*
*I would imagine only poplished aluminum would make any kind of difference..... but heat presses are not made with polished surface.*
*Change your battery and try your gun again. If it still doesn't work, buy a new gun.*


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

This page gives a little insight into why IR temp guns don't always work - http://www.geoknight.com/product.php?cat=accessories&pn=199.

Hix Corp sells the strips - HIX Corporation - Thermolabel

Mark


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

DAGuide said:


> This page gives a little insight into why IR temp guns don't always work - http://www.geoknight.com/product.php?cat=accessories&pn=199.
> 
> Hix Corp sells the strips - HIX Corporation - Thermolabel
> 
> Mark


 
Hi Mark, 

Thanks for posting this again. I keep trying to keep track of it. I clicked on the link to Hix, trying to get a price, etc, but I don't see how to order it. Is it right there and I'm as blind as the bats living in my soffits? Thanks for the lead. I'd like to recommend these since folks don't always have luck with the IR guns.. lol. I haven't tried my Pampered Chef thermometer, yet, lol, but I would put it in the press with one of these to see how it does. 

Thanks for any help on this. Is there someone who deals in Hix products that you would recommend I can go to, if not the site above?

Thanks,


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm about to read this, and there was a thread on IR guns but I seem to have lost it.

Basically, I've got a couple of questions:

1) If online guns are bad, what is the recommended method for taking tempetures?

2) Can I use a temp gun for *both heat press platens AND flash curer units?*


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

also, is this the type of gun I should be looking at getting?

Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## Diver86 (Dec 6, 2006)

I think the point is..... and it spells it out on the Geo Knight site.... you can not use an IR Temp gun on a "BARE" aluminum platen.

In all my 35 years in the business, I don't think I have ever come across a textile heat transfer machine without a teflon coating on the heat element.
So, unless you scrubbed the teflon coating off with sandpaper or a brillo pad, the IR Gun should be releatively accurate. Give or take a couple of degrees.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

When taking measurements, are you aiming at the platen or the actual heating element? I'm sorry I'm a little new and confused on this. . . I'm just wondering if I buy a gun, will I be able to temp both my press and my flash unit


----------



## Juliet (Feb 25, 2008)

Stahls' has a test kit...4 heat strips in each corner and one in the center. You get 2 a kit I think and it's not too expensive.


----------



## Diver86 (Dec 6, 2006)

When testing HEAT PRESS temp, aim the gun at the heating element itself. Check several areas, because the heat won't be perfectly even all over the heat platen.

Yes, you can use the same gun to measure your spot dryer..... but..... since a spot dryer is non-contact, you won't be maesuring the actual heat that is at the shirt level.
The temp gun, really isn't a useful tool for spopt dryers. They're really for measuring ink temperature at a conveyor dryer exit, or for testing dryer panels to make sure they're not burned out.

Temp tapes are a good way to measure heat press temp, however they are a one shot deal. They can't be re-used.

Another drawback of temp tapes is they take time in a conveyor dryer to register. If your dryer is too quick, they won't have time to turn black at the actual temperature. It's not "instant" like the gun.

Anyway, you need to check temperatures often, like every day or, with a conveyor dryer, several times a day. Just to make sure your equipment is operating at the temp you determine is optimal. And at almost $1.00 per label, it adds up quick.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

so it sounds like a gun will get me pretty far, but I need something separate for the flash unit. Which method is recommended for gauging the temperatures on flash curers?


----------



## Diver86 (Dec 6, 2006)

"flash" or "spot" dryers are for curing under-colors. If you're looking to cure plastisol inks..... it's not the best thing to use.

In my opinion..... IR guns are the best method to measure temperatures on spot/flash dryers. The same IR gun can measure the "ink surface" temperature, which you can not do with tapes.

Like I said, the temp guns will last for years.... temp tapes are a one-shot deal.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Are any good temp guns usuable? Like the one at harbor freight I found?


----------



## Diver86 (Dec 6, 2006)

Just make sure the temp range is 0-750 deg F.
A laser spot is a big help.

RayTek Mini-Temp is a very good gun. I have been using them for years.

They are great for other things too! I use mine to check temperatures of diesel engines in my boat when troubleshooting. Also checking flourescent light ballast's, they heat up before they burn-out.... etc.... tons of uses. They usually get "borrowed" from the shop and never returned..... gotta buy a couple per year!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I have been using this since I could not seem to find the strips anywhere.....

...got it off of Ebay a few months ago....works great so far...(tested it on boiling water and it was bang on!)

Atkins Digital Surface Thermometer / Pyrometer
EBAY Item # 290255801919

25.00 plus 9.99 shipping


----------



## geneo71 (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay, I know its been around 7 months since anyone has posted to this thread. Has anyone bought the Heat Gun from Harbor Freight. If so was it accurate when you used it? I need to purchase a gun and came across this post. Here is the link to Harbor Freight that was posted.
Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

geneo71


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

yes that gun is the one lot of people get and us.


----------



## geneo71 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks, Ill probably end up ordering one!

geneo71


----------



## 73eyes (Jan 22, 2010)

bump!

If you're trying to use one of these guns w/ a conveyor dryer, is it possible to shoot the gun inside the dryer itself, or do you just temp it as the shirt comes out and assume its cooled off a few degrees? My dryer seems to hit max temp about 12" before the shirt comes out.


----------



## Diver86 (Dec 6, 2006)

*If your using an infrared temp gun on a heat press platen that is NOT BLACK, it will not register correctly.
Heat presses with the raw aluminum heat platen need to be measured "on contact".
There is one listed here made by George Knight:*
Digital Knight Pyrometer


----------



## PTCo (Dec 22, 2011)

73eyes said:


> or do you just temp it as the shirt comes out and assume its cooled off a few degrees? My dryer seems to hit max temp about 12" before the shirt comes out.


The temperature of the shirt will definitely vary as it travels along the conveyor. By the time it leaves the dryer it will likely be much lower than its peak. This factor can make using IR guns difficult for reading the maximum temperature the shirt has reached.


----------

